# Loom Knitting



## clark1945 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi I want to try loom knitting can anyone advise me on on what to buy that is not to dear for a beginner in case I dont like it


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are near a JoAnne's or Michael's I would suggest a 50% off coupon and maybe a set of the round looms. Once you have tried it there are all kinds of looms, including even a sock loom. I have made hats and scarves with the round looms but other people have made some really awesome things. Someone posted pictures of some Dollies the other day that were really cute. Good luck and I hope we will soon see some of your creations.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The plastic looms are inexpensive, but need to be used with bulky weight yarn. There are new oval plastic looms that you can use with worsted weight.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> The plastic looms are inexpensive, but need to be used with bulky weight yarn. There are new oval plastic looms that you can use with worsted weight.


That is good to know, I don't really care for the big looms because of having to use bully yarn. I always thought I would switch to loom knitting if my Arthritis got so bad i would have to quit knitting.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Can you use two strands of worsted instead of bulky on the round looms?


----------



## Janet Kincade (Mar 25, 2017)

When I teach someone to loom knit, I always have the students get the round loom set at Michael's and a medium to light colored #5 yarn. Do not buy Boye brand looms, they have a notch in the pegs that makes looming very difficult. I have bad arthritis and loom knitting has been great, it doesn't hurt like crochet.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

If you are near Michael’s I would suggest the set of round looms and their Charisma yarn. It is bulky and only needs one strain on the loom. If you use thinner yarn, you will need two or more strands to make it look good.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

You can use a double strand of worsted weight or even a thinner yarn if you do a Navaho which creates three strands from one.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

HMQ said:


> Can you use two strands of worsted instead of bulky on the round looms?


Yes...works perfectly.


----------



## ruthkrz (Jun 9, 2017)

What is a "Navaho" which creates three strands from one.


----------



## ch_nit.fanner (Jun 12, 2016)

Use your 50 or 60% off coupons at joanns. I like the kb looms the best.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I found my first at Salvation Army. No hook, but ordered.one. Joannes sells an ergonomic hook hubby got me. I use for hats abd bulky. It moves easily tho and is a rest from crochet sometimes.

Like Boye LEAST. Harder to slip from hook. Most tutorials I see don't use Boye either.


----------



## jj570 (Mar 8, 2018)

yes mam


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

ruthkrz said:


> What is a "Navaho" which creates three strands from one.


Your question got me to wondering too.
Once I looked it up, I remember seeing it before.
Here is a video.




Dick


----------



## ruthkrz (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks Dick. Going to try this out.


----------



## jj570 (Mar 8, 2018)

you can put 2 strands on any kind of yarn


----------



## jj570 (Mar 8, 2018)

ladies at church with arthritis love the looms


----------

